

Ask HN: Any non-saas profitable side projects? - idleworx

It seems most webapps these days are SAAS projects.<p>I'm curious, if you can share any small side-project you've worked on that has turned profitable (eg. makes at least 50$/month or so) and is not a SAAS app.
======
jackkinsella
I sell revision notes from college students at
<http://www.oxbridgenotes.co.uk>. One module, £25.

I started the project by selling my old law notes from Oxford law school
online, and, after a lot of work, the project makes enough money to meet my
basic needs.

I've just added a commission-based system so if anyone, particularly smart
Hacker News types, has typed up notes from college (their own material, not
lecture handouts), I'll share the profits with them.

